
China Can't Keep Growing Like Mad Forever - caprorso
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-21/china-faces-end-of-fast-growth-that-made-it-biggest-economy
======
vfulco2
They haven't been to China. There are gobs of development required still even
in the big cities. For decades to come, if the government deregulates and
allows more private enterprise. Entire city blocks need to be refurbished or
razed.

